# Cool Vintage Columbia Boycycle Tricycle



## ridingtoy (Feb 9, 2012)

Wish I had a bottomless pocket and unlimited space, but don't we all? Would love to have more of these large wheel trikes of the '20s and '30s one day. Neat style of compression springs under the seat...never saw a Columbia trike with that style before.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200711826385?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Dave


----------

